
Open-sourcing Pushprom: our solution to Prometheus data retrieval issues - lgomezma
https://blog.messagebird.com/open-sourcing-pushprom-our-solution-to-prometheus-data-retrieval-issues-ba08ab0bb11d
======
fh973
How is this different from
[https://github.com/prometheus/pushgateway](https://github.com/prometheus/pushgateway)
?

~~~
acdha
I'm assuming it's the aggregation aspect: the pushgateway will overwrite
existing values with the same grouping key. If I'm understanding this
correctly, with pushprom each request could send a message like
"http.bytes_sent" and you'd get a cumulative total, as you could with the
statsd exporter but using the Prometheus data model.

~~~
samwierema
Yes, this is correct. Where pushgateway is specifically not an aggregator we
do support it.

Happy to answer any more questions you might have!

